# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Presas y Represas >  Pantano de montejaque o de los caballeros.

## matoso

Estamos haciendo un documental sobre la PRESA DE MONTEJAQUE (Málaga), también llamada DE LOS CABALLEROS, la mayor -abovedada- de Europa en su época, pero que nunca logró embalsar agua por las filtraciones en la base del pantano. Nos gustaría conocer a algún ingeniero que conociese el tema para poder hablar con él e incluso entrevistarlo para nuestro documental. Gracias y un saludo.

----------

